# How are tolls handled



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I took an $82 trip from LA to Orange county and had to pass through route 73. I discovered that this route was toll operated hours after I finished this trip.

I went ahead and payed $7.35 for the toll online. I then went on my Uber dashboard and processed this toll on the payment afterwards.

Does my client have to pay this toll or Uber?

(Kind of worried for this since I didn't inform the passenger that I had to cross a toll route). If he sees this added to the payment without notice, does he have the right to appeal?


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

You're screwed jk
It should be in their estimate, if they're local they know, either way not your problem since uber made the route. I buy my fast track at Costco and saves me an extra $5 and add the upc to my account.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Waze and Google Maps has an option to avoid toll roads.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Go back to the toll clerk and tell her Uber said, give the money back and they are thiev.... Never mind....


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is what is used to do when i used to visit a friend of mine in Tysons Corner. My friend is an attorney and he taught me this trick.

Speed up and run through the toll lane at 60mph. 10 years later, i didnt get a single letter in the mail from the State of VA.
I ran same toll lane two weeks ago.

Do not run a toll lane that has high speed lanes, through which you can drive at 60mph for computer to detect your pass. This trick only works for lanes that have speed limit of 35mph with a traffic light.
Newer toll lanes have high speed cameras. So dont run them.

If it has a booth then run it. If there is no booth and you only see sensors mounted high above in the middle of the highway, dont run them, you have no choice but to have a toll pass.
YMMV


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Speed up and run through the toll lane at 60mph. 10 years later, i didnt get a single letter in the mail from the State of VA.
> I ran same toll lane two weeks ago.


Why do you think that its OK to not pay the toll?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We do not have too many toll roads in the Washington Metropolitan Area, but there are the Dulles Tollroad/Greenway in Virginia and Intercounty Connector in Maryland. In addition, parts of our Beltway and I-395 do have Lexus Lanes. You must have an E-Z Pass to use Lexus Lanes or the Intercounty Connector, but you can still pay cash, most of the time, at least, on the Dulles Toll Road/Greenway.

I have had two trips that involved Dulles Toll Road, one Uber Taxi and one UberX. I know how much Uber hates cash, so I did not ask the customer for the toll. Instead, I e-Mailed Uber about this and the return e-Mail told me to pay the toll in cash myself, e-Mail Uber with the trip details and toll cost and Uber will add the toll to the customer's account. Both times, the toll has shown up on my pay statement under "miscellaneous", "additional" or whatever it is where Uber puts payments for things other than fares. Whether the reimbursement shows up on the next pay statement depends on the day that you took the trip. As UberX's pay period here is 0300 Monday to Monday, with the deposit's hitting your bank on Thursday, the toll reimbursement may not show up until the next pay statement. The UberX toll trip was on a Sunday. I e-Mailed the Uber when I arrived home that evening, but as it is rare that anyone at Uber reads an e-Mail on weekends, no one read the e-Mail until business hours Monday. That is no surprise and I understand that. Uber did e-Mail me back the same day acknowledging the toll charge and informing me that it would charge the customer's account and that it would re-imburse the toll on my next pay statement. The re-imbursement did show up.

Later, it did occur to me that for the Uber Taxi trip, I could have added the toll to the meter under EXTRAS, which is what you would do for any other trip that required use of a toll road. What you do is get a receipt so that for tax purposes, you can deduct the toll. For some reason, I flaked on the particular trip.

I did get a receipt for the UberX trip as well. There are two reasons for that. One is in case Uber needs proof that you paid the toll. Two is that as the toll re-imbursement will show up on your 1099, you need to deduct it for tax purposes.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Why do you think that its OK to not pay the toll?


Why do you think it's OK to pay?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

It would be great to get the "Happytypists" input on this one.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe Uber could come up with something like "Uber pass" for it's partners. Free of charge.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Why do you think it's OK to pay?


I didnt say I think its OK to pay the toll. I asked you why you think its OK not to pay the toll.
Never mind, you don't have to answer.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

The toll is always passed on to the rider. If they complain we just tell them tough cookies, next time ask the driver to avoid tolls.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Backdash said:


> I didnt say I think its OK to pay the toll. I asked you why you think its OK not to pay the toll.
> Never mind, you don't have to answer.


The roads are already paid for through mine and your taxes.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> The roads are already paid for through mine and your taxes.


Cool! So its an optional toll.
Now I know...


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Just switch license plates and charge them


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Cool! So its an optional toll.
> Now I know...


Thanks for trolling.


----------

